# Sticky  Nearly Everything You Want to Know About The Technical Aspects of Breeding



## Starvt

I read through these years ago, and as someone in the veterinary field I often recommend them to people with a pregnant dog. A lot of really good info there.
I also highly recommend Puppy Culture. The website has a bunch of mini videos and posts that are free, but it's 100% worth it to purchase The Powerful First 12 Weeks series. It includes practical aspects of caring for a pregnant bitch and raising puppies, but the real focus is on best practices to positively influence behaviour/emotional health of puppies.








Streaming / Video On Demand


Puppy Culture, for PUPPY OWNERS -and- BREEDERS THE POWERFUL FIRST 12 WEEKS That Can Shape Your Puppy's Future.




shoppuppyculture.com


----------



## Vita

Thank you for the suggestion. Puppy Culture strikes me as a solid program and elsewhere I've read they're good. I found the site link with the few free videos, which is here. Jane Killion also has a YouTube channel with a dozen short videos from 1 to 5 minutes, here.


----------



## kontiki

Much of this is so good. I still recommend a holistic raw diet. Anything with kibble sadly affects their health.


----------



## lily cd re

Vita and kontiki thank you for this great thread and for bringing it back to a high level of attention. The information is great and reading some of the links just now reminded me why I never ever wanted to breed Lily. I have a friend who is a very experienced breeder of CKCS (has a lovely four year old who is the great grand daughter (I think, but maybe only grand daughter of her foundation bitch). She had a breeding this summer and although the bitch is fine there were big problems and there is only one puppy who survived (one born dead, two others died within a few days). This is not easy at all. I don't think my friend has ever lost a bitch, but some of what she has had to deal with (C-sections, losing pups) is not for me. I look at Lily every day now since she just turned 13 and I am grateful for every moment with her.


----------

